# How do I turn UP the volume on iPhone?



## KC4

I want to turn up the volume of the speaker that I hear phone calls through.

I already have the ringer volume and the iPod volume pinned to the max. Is there a separate adjustment somewhere that I am missing to also adjust the volume of the ear speaker for phone calls? 

And yes, I AM somewhat deaf, but my family who aren't actually deaf (but do fake it sometimes) tell me that my phone speaker volume is low.


----------



## Bruins04

Have you turn the volume up while your on a call?


----------



## benk

Do you have a 2G or 3G iphone? This is a known problem for 2G iphones but supposedly fixed in the 3G version. I have a 2G and I've noticed this problem as well. It really depends on the ringtone as well though. I've added some custom ringtones which are much better. Or, here's a youtube video that shows a "fix" to make the speaker louder...although it looks a bit dodgy:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kevleviathan

To turn up the volume of the earpiece, you must turn up the volume using the volume buttons WHILE you are on a call.


----------



## KC4

Hi all,
Yes, I've tried increasing the volume while I am on a call. It's a 3G phone.

SOUNDS like I should take it in for a visit at the Mac store and see what they say.


----------



## G-Mo

KC4 said:


> Hi all,
> Yes, I've tried increasing the volume while I am on a call. It's a 3G phone.
> 
> SOUNDS like I should take it in for a visit at the Mac store and see what they say.


This is a really weird question, I am NOT trying to be insulting, but, did you leave the plastic screen protector on the iPhone that it shipped with?


----------



## KC4

G-Mo said:


> This is a really weird question, I am NOT trying to be insulting, but, did you leave the plastic screen protector on the iPhone that it shipped with?



Hahaha! Nope, I removed it.  Good question though - that MIGHT cause problems if I hadn't.


----------



## OneCruelSOB

*thank you*



benk said:


> Do you have a 2G or 3G iphone? This is a known problem for 2G iphones but supposedly fixed in the 3G version. I have a 2G and I've noticed this problem as well. It really depends on the ringtone as well though. I've added some custom ringtones which are much better. Or, here's a youtube video that shows a "fix" to make the speaker louder...although it looks a bit dodgy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


I just wanted to thank you for posting this info about this fix to make the speakers louder. I have downloaded programs threw cyda to make vol louder but nothing worked I did what you said to do and WOW I don't need to put my phone near my head to hear it. I just wanted to say thank you:clap:


----------

